# How are people housing Large Snakes (15foot+)



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

Just after some info on how people are housing in large snakes?
any photos of there setups etc sizes etc

Just interested as i am reading alot about albino burm and they grow big.
I found the photo below and thinking how would you house this other than if you have a zoo type space/setup

I have a Boa who is 6foot (max 10foot) and i am building her a 10foot(w) x 8foot(h) x 2.5foot(w)

Lovly snake











love to see peoples large setups


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no idea on housing big snakes but that one looks too big.. photoshopped big i'd say although i could be wrong.


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

That is going to be one big viv. She'll love it in there!


----------



## Graffen (Jul 29, 2008)

Meko said:


> no idea on housing big snakes but that one looks too big.. photoshopped big i'd say although i could be wrong.


Seen bigger when I worked at the Zoo. 5,5-6 meters and heavy!!!!!
We got it from a University.


----------

